# Redfish Island-Galveston Bay Texas



## freedbaby (Oct 22, 2009)

I have never been to Red-fish Island in Galveston Bay but understand its a cool protected place where families sometimes hangout.

I have the coordinates as 29 31.000-94 53.500 Is this correct?

Additionally, is it safe to beach the boat there or best to anchor? Not sure what the bottom is like. I was planning on taking my little boy this weekend and just wanted to be as safe as possible. I dont want to damage the bottom of my boat or my little boys feet....dont care as much about my feet as my wife wont care about that-Its her little baby I gotta worry about







(our son)

If this is the wrong place for this thread, just let me know.

Jay


----------



## CaptDoug (May 24, 2004)

freedbaby said:


> I have never been to Red-fish Island in Galveston Bay but understand its a cool protected place where families sometimes hangout.
> 
> I have the coordinates as 29 31.000-94 53.500 Is this correct? Not sure, but it is east out of Eagle Point.
> 
> ...


 You can't miss it, you can see it from Eagle Point Marina.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

yep.. lots of rocks and not a good spot to land a boat... anchor the back side or you'll be on the rocks first ship.. that south side by the channel will sink a boat quick... darn good spot to surf though. lol


----------



## freedbaby (Oct 22, 2009)

Can anybody tell me if there is a good spot to beach a boat nearby?

Will probably put in under the Kema Bridge


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

doug said there's sand so it has to be the west side. I usually blow by her wide open going east of the channel or south of her at Todds. Capt D know more than I so check her out or maybe he'll be back later.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

freedbaby said:


> Can anybody tell me if there is a good spot to beach a boat nearby?
> 
> Will probably put in under the Kema Bridge


beach on the west side of it. Its sand bottom. You can launch from Eagle Point Marina and be to Redfish Island in a couple minutes.


----------



## Wading Mark (Apr 21, 2005)

waterspout said:


> darn good spot to surf though. lol


I've definitely surfed a few waves there.


----------



## freedbaby (Oct 22, 2009)

Gilbert said:


> beach on the west side of it. Its sand bottom. You can launch from Eagle Point Marina and be to Redfish Island in a couple minutes.


so that must be on the inside of the curve.

Jay


----------



## Brian Castille (May 27, 2004)

Here's a picture I found on the net if you want to see what it looks like. There are almost always boats parked in there.

Another popular place to beach boats is on Todd's Dump, but I don't think too many of those are on purpose, lol.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

freedbaby said:


> so that must be on the inside of the curve.
> 
> Jay


that would be correct


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Doesn't the water leave and come back on the inside just as well ? I know it can't come in as big wave, but still it has to go somewhere and comeback somehow ? Any one have first hand knowledge of what it's like when the ship wakes hit? I have consideded taking the family there, but was not willing to learn the hard way it was unsafe.


----------



## speckledred (Jun 1, 2004)

We have fished inside the east end of the cove at Redfish Is. and I have not really noticed much outflow prior to a ship passing but plenty of wave action on the channel side of the island after the ship passed. In fact have seen a jon boat swamped and sail boats layed over from the wave action.


----------



## Autco (Jul 2, 2008)

You'll most likely see other boats on the non-channel side and that is the best place and it is a fun area. As far as a family place the last time I was there (anchored with the In-Laws) and my mother-in-law noticed a sail boat with nobody driving and it ran right into Redfish Island...next thing we see is about 5 guys get out and only one girl much later...2funny...they hit so hard they had to wait about and hour for the tide to come in to raise enough and back out. Funny wondering what they must have been doing....I know it isn't hippie hollow but you never know what you'll run into out on the water.


----------



## mud minner (Apr 12, 2009)

titties and beer during the summer!!!


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

mud minner said:


> titties and beer during the summer!!!


yup


----------



## Autco (Jul 2, 2008)

are the T&B free ??????


----------



## Justin_Time (Jan 29, 2008)

Gilbert said:


> yup


LOL! Sounds like Lake Travis.


----------



## Scout177 (Oct 23, 2006)

You can go around the Texas City Dike to the backside of Pelican Island to a long sandy beach we call Sand Island. No wake problems and no partiers. However, it is off limits to land there during the bird nesting season. Also can be a good place to fish.


----------



## mud minner (Apr 12, 2009)

Autco said:


> are the T&B free ??????


most definately.......


----------

